# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  🌺چند سوال در مورد جلسه کنکور!🌺 (کنکوری های 96)

## azem

سلام
چند سوال دارم ازتون به هر کدومش میتونید جواب بدید:
1-گذاشتن ساعت روی میز برای من ک مشکل زمان دارم مناسبه یا باعث استرس میشه؟
2-کدوم مداد بهتره: HB,B2 یا مداد آزمون؟
3-اجازه میدن خودکار هم برد و اختصاصی ها رو تو دفترچه با خودکار حل کرد؟ این کار درسته اصلا؟
4-کدوم روش بهتره: 1- وارد کردن گزینه در پاسخنامه همون موقع 2- وارد کردن nگزینه (مثلا 10تا) باهم در پاسخنامه
( من از روش دوم استفاده میکنم و تا حالا اشتباه نکردم تو شماره تست ها)
5- زمان تایید سوابق تحصیلی سال چهارم کی هست؟ اصن لازمه تایید بشه؟

با آرزوی موفقیت همگی
یا علی(ع)

----------


## Healer

> سلام
> چند سوال دارم ازتون به هر کدومش میتونید جواب بدید:
> 1-گذاشتن ساعت روی میز برای من ک مشکل زمان دارم مناسبه یا باعث استرس میشه؟
> 2-کدوم مداد بهتره: HB,B2 یا مداد آزمون؟
> 3-اجازه میدن خودکار هم برد و اختصاصی ها رو تو دفترچه با خودکار حل کرد؟ این کار درسته اصلا؟
> 4-کدوم روش بهتره: 1- وارد کردن گزینه در پاسخنامه همون موقع 2- وارد کردن nگزینه (مثلا 10تا) باهم در پاسخنامه
> ( من از روش دوم استفاده میکنم و تا حالا اشتباه نکردم تو شماره تست ها)
> 5- زمان تایید سوابق تحصیلی سال چهارم کی هست؟ اصن لازمه تایید بشه؟
> 
> ...


سلام 
۱. در کل خوبه تو خونه تمرین کن استرست کمتر شه 
البته گاهی یه نیم نگا بنداز هی حساب کتاب نکن چقد وقت داری  :Yahoo (21):  
۲. نمیدونم 
۳. من برده بودم پارسال موقع ورود فک کنم ندیدن وسط جلسه مراقبه گف ا خودکار چرا آوردی ازم گرفت  :Yahoo (21):  
دیکه هم نداد  :Yahoo (21):  
در کل مونده به حوضه ات 
بستگی به خودت و عادتت داره 
خودکار مشکل شکستن نوک و کند شدن نداره ولی نمیشه پاکش کرد در صورت غلط نوشتن و جا پر میشه 
در کل به حل با مداد یا مدادفشاری عادت کن 
۴. من صفحه ای وارد می کنم  :Yahoo (1):  
دونه دونه هم زمان بره هم از نظر خودم خطا میره بالا بر عکس باقیه 
برا عمومیا درس به درسم خوبه 
۵. نمیدونم 
پارسال که ما تایید کردیم

----------


## Arshia VZ

اتود میزارن برد سر ازمون دیگه ؟

----------


## va6hid

> اتود میزارن برد سر ازمون دیگه ؟


معلومه ک میزارن ولی نبرین ممکنه برگتون سوراخ بشه موقع پر کردن یا سرعتتون موقع محاسبات کم میشه : | مورد دومو قلم چی گفتن  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## va6hid

1-ساعت عادی رو مشکل نمیگیرن احتمالا اگه هوشمند باشه چرا ؛ کلا بستگی داره مراقبتون صبحونه چی خورده باشه یا با زنش دعوا گرفته باشه شب قبل یا نه 
2-هر چقدر مداد نوکش پهن تر و نرم تر بهتر.
3-نمیدونم خودکار : | ولی ریسکه که با خودکار بنویسی یهو زرتی جا کم میاری
4-به نظرم بعد کامل کردن هر درس عمومی و توی اختصاصی هر 15 تا که یه مقدار مغز هم چند ثانیه ارامش بگیره.
5- احتمالا وسط تابستون نیاز میشه تایید بشه.

----------


## azem

> 1-ساعت عادی رو مشکل نمیگیرن احتمالا اگه هوشمند باشه چرا ؛ کلا بستگی داره مراقبتون صبحونه چی خورده باشه یا با زنش دعوا گرفته باشه شب قبل یا نه 
> 2-هر چقدر مداد نوکش پهن تر و نرم تر بهتر.
> 3-نمیدونم خودکار : | ولی ریسکه که با خودکار بنویسی یهو زرتی جا کم میاری
> 4-به نظرم بعد کامل کردن هر درس عمومی و توی اختصاصی هر 15 تا که یه مقدار مغز هم چند ثانیه ارامش بگیره.
> 5- احتمالا وسط تابستون نیاز میشه تایید بشه.


خیـــــــــــلی ممــــــنون
البته مداد خیلی نرم هم خوب نیست من یه آزمون با b5 رفتم پاسخ نامه روی یه برگه دیگه کشیده شد، رنگ سیاه رو برگم پخش شد( به خاطر نرمی بیش از حد مداد) البته دستگاه خدارو شکر درست تصحیح کرد.

----------


## wonder

بچه ها اتود 9دهم ببرید من یه مدت استفاده کردم الان نصف کلاسمون گرفتن راضین نه مغزش تموم میشه نه تراش میخواد نه کاغذسوراخ میکنه :Yahoo (76): نه نیازی به خودکار هست 
ساعت که حتما حتما ببرین ولی هوشمند اصلااا من سرنهایی ازم گرفتن نزدیک بود اخراج از حوزه شم 

تستاروهم هرجور عادت دارین وارد کنین من خودم تکی تکی میزنم 


تایید سوابقم نمیدونم فهمیدین به منم بگین

----------


## Behnam10

> سلام
> چند سوال دارم ازتون به هر کدومش میتونید جواب بدید:
> 1-گذاشتن ساعت روی میز برای من ک مشکل زمان دارم مناسبه یا باعث استرس میشه؟
> 2-کدوم مداد بهتره: Hb,b2 یا مداد آزمون؟
> 3-اجازه میدن خودکار هم برد و اختصاصی ها رو تو دفترچه با خودکار حل کرد؟ این کار درسته اصلا؟
> 4-کدوم روش بهتره: 1- وارد کردن گزینه در پاسخنامه همون موقع 2- وارد کردن nگزینه (مثلا 10تا) باهم در پاسخنامه
> ( من از روش دوم استفاده میکنم و تا حالا اشتباه نکردم تو شماره تست ها)
> 5- زمان تایید سوابق تحصیلی سال چهارم کی هست؟ اصن لازمه تایید بشه؟
> 
> ...


سلام
در مورد موارد انضباطی سر جلسه ( البته حوزه ی من یعنی دانشگاه کشاورزی گیلان برای کنکور 95) :
کلا برای ورود به جلسه ، ساعت مچی ، جیب ها و زیر لباست رو کنترل میکنند ( برایسرا اینجوری بود !)
اما وقتی وارد حوزه شدی دیگه هیشکی باهات کاری نداره چون اکثر مراقب ها ، دانشجو های همون دانشکده هستند و یه روزی حس و حال تو رو تجربه کردند .
مراقب ما که دمش گرم ... اصلا دور ما میچرخید بنده خدا ... 
اما مسائل روانی و ...
 بهتره از مدادی استفاده کنی که آزمون های قبلی رو باهاش زدی !! که روز کنکور نباید با بقیه روز هایی که آزمون های سال گذشته رو میزدی نباید تفاوتی از نظر شرایط و .... داشته باشه وگرنه سخت بهش عادت میکنی .
من خودم مداد نوکی استفاده میکنم اما برای شما اگه خواستی از مداد 2b یا حداقل hb استفاده کن  ... 

بهتره محاسباتت رو با همون مداد انجام بدی چون همین تعویض مداد با خودکار هم وقت گیره و هم اگه خدایی نکرده یه گزینه رو با خودکار وارد کنی ، اون سوال برات محاسبه نمیشه ( به دلیل اینکه دستگاه تصحیح کننده به گرافیت مداد حساسه ....)
راستی سعی کن هر گزینه ای رو قبل از وارد کردن ، حتما چک کنی چون اگه اشتباه وارد کنی و بعدش بخوای پاک کنی ، اگه اثرش بمونه احتمال اشتباه کردن دستگاه تصحیح بالا میره .....
بازم میگم هر جور عادت کردی ، به هیچ وجه عوضش نکن !!

بچه های چهارم نیازی به تائید ندارند ! یعنی من که اصلا  سال قبل  کدی نداشتم که بخوام وارد کنم  .....
بچه های پشت کنکوری هم که بهمن ماه تائید سوابق رو انجام دادند 
راستی شرایط پرینت کارت ورود  و.... در 5 تیر از طرف سازمان سنجش اعلام میشه

----------


## uouo

من ی بار چنتا چنتا سوالا رو وارد میکردم...خوب بودا ولی اومدم خونه فهمیدم چنتا سوال ک آخر وقت اومدم زدم رو وارد نکردم  :Yahoo (21): 
لذا ب نظر من دونه دونه بهتره  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## meyc93

سلام،یه سوال
میگم مداد 8b فقط برای پر کردن گزینه ها استفاده میکنم ایرادی نداشته باشه؟
الان چند آزمون تمرین کردم دستم اومده که بهینه ازش استفاده کنم!!

----------


## dorsa20

> سلام
> چند سوال دارم ازتون به هر کدومش میتونید جواب بدید:
> 1-گذاشتن ساعت روی میز برای من ک مشکل زمان دارم مناسبه یا باعث استرس میشه؟
> 2-کدوم مداد بهتره: HB,B2 یا مداد آزمون؟
> 3-اجازه میدن خودکار هم برد و اختصاصی ها رو تو دفترچه با خودکار حل کرد؟ این کار درسته اصلا؟
> 4-کدوم روش بهتره: 1- وارد کردن گزینه در پاسخنامه همون موقع 2- وارد کردن nگزینه (مثلا 10تا) باهم در پاسخنامه
> ( من از روش دوم استفاده میکنم و تا حالا اشتباه نکردم تو شماره تست ها)
> 5- زمان تایید سوابق تحصیلی سال چهارم کی هست؟ اصن لازمه تایید بشه؟
> 
> ...


هر تستو میزنید همون موقع سریع تو پاسخنامه بزنید روش دوم از
تون وقت میبره و اشتباهه
ساعت دستتون باشه بهتره باز رو میز شلوغ پلوغ میشه با دفترچه و اینا
از خودکار برا حل مسائل میتونید استفاده کتید ولی این خودکار مداد عوض کردن خودش وقت میبره

----------


## dorsa20

کلا فقط مداد نرم نه اتود نه خودکار :Yahoo (106):

----------


## tear_goddess

> کلا فقط مداد نرم نه اتود نه خودکار


خب واسه تراشیدن چی؟وقت نمیبره 
من پارسال با 6 تا مداد رفتم سر جلسه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mohabbatshahabi

در مورد سوال چهارم فکر کنم ایرادی نداره که اول کلی سوالو جواب بدی بعد باهم وارد کنی اگه اشتباه نمیکنی . من خودمم اینطورم چون وقتمو میگیره یکی یکی پر کنم

----------


## Arshia VZ

من با انود حل میکنم با مداد وارد میکنم

----------


## konkoor096

> کلا فقط مداد نرم نه اتود نه خودکار


شما چه مارک مدادی استفاده کردی و چند تا؟

----------


## dorsa20

> شما چه مارک مدادی استفاده کردی و چند تا؟


ازین قدیما
ی ده تا مدادی فک کنم همرام بود

----------


## dorsa20

> خب واسه تراشیدن چی؟وقت نمیبره 
> من پارسال با 6 تا مداد رفتم سر جلسه


تراش نمیخواد که ی ده بیستا ببرید با خودتون نوک یکی تموم شد ی کی دیگه رو سریع بردارید

----------


## eeeeeeehsan

اتود تست زنی گاج خیلی خوبه. سرش پهنه. من ازش برای خطاطی استفاده می کنم.

----------


## POlyhYmNia

1.ساعت مچی بهتره دیگه کرنومتر و اینا ...ی جوریه تو میدونی زمان استاندارد چقدره زمانی ک خودت کار میکنی چقدر..مثلا ادبیات واسه تو تا 9.20 باید تموم بشه بزن 9.20 باید ادبیات و ول کنی بری بعدی..اینجوری بهتره 

2.مداد من هرچی گرفتم شماره گزینه توش معلومه اما اتود نه بعدم خیلی نرم بگیری چون پاسخنامه رو همه و تا بفرستن واسه تصحیح احتمال خراب شدن هست..ی اتود نوک ضخیم بگیر و چندتا مداد و پاک کن درست و حسابی ..من خودم واسه تحلیل سوالا خودکار میبرم 

3.همون موقع وارد کن اومدی ی لحظه چشمت اشتبا کرد یا یادت رف ی سوالو جل نکردی بعد دیگه کلشش خراب میشه تا داری اونو پر میکنی ی نگا ب بقیه سوالا کن مگه چقدر طول میکشه من تازه ی دور برمیگردم از اول پررنگ میکنم  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 

4.نمرات خودشون وارد میشن تو سیستم من ک نمیدونم ولی واسه نیمه مرداد و انتخاب رشته باید تایید بشه ن الان

----------


## uouo

> 1.ساعت مچی بهتره دیگه کرنومتر و اینا ...ی جوریه تو میدونی زمان استاندارد چقدره زمانی ک خودت کار میکنی چقدر..مثلا ادبیات واسه تو تا 9.20 باید تموم بشه بزن 9.20 باید ادبیات و ول کنی بری بعدی..اینجوری بهتره 
> 
> 2.مداد من هرچی گرفتم شماره گزینه توش معلومه اما اتود نه بعدم خیلی نرم بگیری چون پاسخنامه رو همه و تا بفرستن واسه تصحیح احتمال خراب شدن هست..ی اتود نوک ضخیم بگیر و چندتا مداد و پاک کن درست و حسابی ..من خودم واسه تحلیل سوالا خودکار میبرم 
> 
> 3.همون موقع وارد کن اومدی ی لحظه چشمت اشتبا کرد یا یادت رف ی سوالو جل نکردی بعد دیگه کلشش خراب میشه تا داری اونو پر میکنی ی نگا ب بقیه سوالا کن مگه چقدر طول میکشه من تازه ی دور برمیگردم از اول پررنگ میکنم 
> 
> 4.نمرات خودشون وارد میشن تو سیستم من ک نمیدونم ولی واسه نیمه مرداد و انتخاب رشته باید تایید بشه ن الان


9.20 همون 8.20 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## uouo

> در مورد سوال چهارم فکر کنم ایرادی نداره که اول کلی سوالو جواب بدی بعد باهم وارد کنی اگه اشتباه نمیکنی . من خودمم اینطورم چون وقتمو میگیره یکی یکی پر کنم


اگه آخرش وقت نیاوردی وارد کنی چی؟

----------


## mohabbatshahabi

> اگه آخرش وقت نیاوردی وارد کنی چی؟


خب معمولا تا حالا پیش نیومده :/ اگه هر درسو بعد از جواب دادن وارد کنی اینطوری نمیشه

----------


## uouo

> خب معمولا تا حالا پیش نیومده :/ اگه هر درسو بعد از جواب دادن وارد کنی اینطوری نمیشه


اگ شیمیت بمونه وقتا اخر....بخا سریع تند تند بزنی...جا ب جا بشه :/

----------


## 1378anis

در مورد دفترچه ها،میدونید که 4 نوع دفترچه داریم.
یکی میگفت سوالا جابجا نمیشن و گزینه ها جابجا میشن
یکی دیگه میگفت سوالا جابجان و گزینه ها ثابت.
بالاخره کدومه؟؟؟

----------


## Freedom Fighter

> در مورد دفترچه ها،میدونید که 4 نوع دفترچه داریم.
> یکی میگفت سوالا جابجا نمیشن و گزینه ها جابجا میشن
> یکی دیگه میگفت سوالا جابجان و گزینه ها ثابت.
> بالاخره کدومه؟؟؟


 جوابا جابه جا میشن. مثلا جواب سئوال 150 برا ش ما 2 هست. برا بغلی 4

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

من یه بسته مداد لاک پشت ایرانی دارم از سوم راهنمایی مونده برام :Yahoo (4): 
من کلا عادت دارم با اتود حل کنم و با مداد که نوکش گرد شده،گزینه بزنم. گزینه ها رو هم، هر یک صفحه یکبار پر میکنم
مداد نوکش پهن میشه و سوال حل کردن باهاش یه حس قیری به آدم میده :Yahoo (21):

----------


## nazaninz.ahn

> در مورد دفترچه ها،میدونید که 4 نوع دفترچه داریم.
> یکی میگفت سوالا جابجا نمیشن و گزینه ها جابجا میشن
> یکی دیگه میگفت سوالا جابجان و گزینه ها ثابت.
> بالاخره کدومه؟؟؟


فک کنم 6 نوع دفترچه ست...آخه من خودم f بودم... Abcdef
سوالا ثابتن احتمالن گزینه ها جا به جاست

----------


## nazaninz.ahn

شانس اگه داشته باشین میفتین پشت سر کسی که دفترچش با شما یکیه و درسخوون تر از شماس...فک نکنین نمیشه هااا... 1% امکانش هست
همین 95 یکی از زیر صفرای ما افتاده بود پشت کسی که اون یکم حالیش بود ...دفترچه جفتشونم یکی بود الانم داره پرستاری مشهد میخونه هر از گاهی یه سلامی هم به من میرسونه :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## nazaninz.ahn

> در مورد دفترچه ها،میدونید که 4 نوع دفترچه داریم.
> یکی میگفت سوالا جابجا نمیشن و گزینه ها جابجا میشن
> یکی دیگه میگفت سوالا جابجان و گزینه ها ثابت.
> بالاخره کدومه؟؟؟


حرفمو پس میگیرم 4 نوع داریم cdef :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## nazaninz.ahn

> خیر
> 4نوع بیشتر نداریم 
> c-d-e-f
> فایل پیوست 72195


دوتا پست پایین تر از اون خودم تصحیح کردم :Yahoo (100): 
بازم مرسی دوباره متوجه این موضوع کردین منو :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

> دوتا پست پایین تر از اون خودم تصحیح کردم
> بازم مرسی دوباره متوجه این موضوع کردین منو


نه باور کنید اون پست اخریه که تصحیح کردین رو ندیدم
واقعا نمیدونم چرا اون پست نیومد
بعد که رفرش کردم دیدم قبل من،پست گذاشتین و تصحیح کردین
به هر حال معذرت

----------


## nazaninz.ahn

> نه باور کنید اون پست اخریه که تصحیح کردین رو ندیدم
> واقعا نمیدونم چرا اون پست نیومد
> بعد که رفرش کردم دیدم قبل من،پست گذاشتین و تصحیح کردین
> به هر حال معذرت


معذرت چرا..چیزی نگفتین که :Yahoo (4):  
خواهش میکنم :Yahoo (106):

----------


## The JoKer

میشه سره جلسه ساعت هوشمند برد ؟!!!

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

> میشه سره جلسه ساعت هوشمند برد ؟!!!


مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش با اشاره به موارد ممنوع در جلسه کنکور گفت:  داوطلبان باید از آوردن وسایل اضافی مانند: هرگونه نوشت افزار (به جز مداد و  مدادپاک کن و مدادتراش)، کیف، کوله پشتی یا ساک، کتاب، جزوه، ماشین حساب،  هر گونه دستگاه ارتباطی از قبیل تبلت، قلم نوری، تلفن همراه، پیجر، بیسیم،  ساعت هوشمند، دستبند هوشمند، نُت، یادداشت و غیره اکیداً خودداری کنند.
  وی افزود: داوطلبان توجه داشته باشند که همراه داشتن ساعت هوشمند،  دستبند هوشمند و قلم نوری ممنوع است و در صورت همراه داشتن از ورود آنها به  جلسه کنکور جلوگیری به عمل می آید.
منبع:خبرگزاری مهر

----------


## amir_usj

> میشه سره جلسه ساعت هوشمند برد ؟!!!


 نه نمیشه جزو موارد ممنوعست من خودم برا کنکور پارسال اعلامیشو دیدم که اوردن ساعت هوشمند غیر مجاز میباشد  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mahdi7798

با خودکار حل کردن برای من خیلی راحت تره....پارسالم با خودکار محاسباتو حل می کردم کسی ایراد نگرفت

----------


## mohabbatshahabi

> اگ شیمیت بمونه وقتا اخر....بخا سریع تند تند بزنی...جا ب جا بشه :/


خب دیگه این بستگی داره چطور برنامه ریزی کنی . من که به مشکلی برنخوردم

----------


## uouo

> خب دیگه این بستگی داره چطور برنامه ریزی کنی . من که به مشکلی برنخوردم


ایشالا هیچ وقت  ب مشکل برنخوری و موفق باشی

----------


## Matrix M

> مشاور عالی سازمان سنجش با اشاره به موارد ممنوع در جلسه کنکور گفت:  داوطلبان باید از آوردن وسایل اضافی مانند: هرگونه نوشت افزار (به جز مداد و  مدادپاک کن و مدادتراش)، کیف، کوله پشتی یا ساک، کتاب، جزوه، ماشین حساب،  هر گونه دستگاه ارتباطی از قبیل تبلت، قلم نوری، تلفن همراه، پیجر، بیسیم،  ساعت هوشمند، دستبند هوشمند، نُت، یادداشت و غیره اکیداً خودداری کنند.
>   وی افزود: داوطلبان توجه داشته باشند که همراه داشتن ساعت هوشمند،  دستبند هوشمند و قلم نوری ممنوع است و در صورت همراه داشتن از ورود آنها به  جلسه کنکور جلوگیری به عمل می آید.
> منبع:خبرگزاری مهر


پیجر مگه هنوز هم هست خدایی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mahdi.k.h

> پیجر مگه هنوز هم هست خدایی


ولی سازمان سنجش خیلی بی مسئولیت شده
من تازه فهمیدم نمیشه جزوه برد :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (4): 
پ.ن:پیجر که خوبه.قبلا میگفتن اسلحه ممنوعه :Yahoo (4):

----------

